# President Obama's Selma Speech



## Jackie22 (Mar 7, 2015)

President Obama's speech in Selma today was inspiring and powerful..


http://www.c-span.org/video/?324607-3/president-obama-representative-john-lewis-selma-50th-anniversary


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes..  It was... and kudos to all the leaders that decided to attend...  I understand many top Republicans didn't..  That certainly doesn't bode well for inclusivness..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for posting that Jackie, strong and moving speech by the President.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 7, 2015)

I love our President..  He is going to go down in history as one of the most transitional.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 7, 2015)

Jackie, Thank you for the link.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 7, 2015)

It was a great speech by a great man.  President Obama is the Jackie Robinson of Presidential politics and I am proud as hell of him.  Courage, charm and pure intestinal fortitude.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It was a great speech by a great man.  President Obama is the Jackie Robinson of Presidential politics and I am proud as hell of him.  Courage, charm and pure intestinal fortitude.




He is an inspiration to us all..  He has endured so much hatred and malice.  Yet he holds his head high and  continues on  trying to do what is right for Americans.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> He is an inspiration to us all..  He has endured so much hatred and malice.  Yet he holds his head high and  continues on  trying to do what is right for Americans.



He knows most non-bigoted Americans are behind him.  It's only the hicks in the sticks that hate him and they put those of their ilk in congress.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> He is an inspiration to us all..  He has endured so much hatred and malice.  Yet he holds his head high and  continues on  trying to do what is right for Americans.



Yes, he does hold his head high and continues to do what is right in the face of such adversity.
That alone makes him great in my view.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 7, 2015)

I'll miss him when he leaves office, the uncertain future will be much more _uncertain_ without his level headed approach.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> He knows most non-bigoted Americans are behind him.  It's only the hicks in the sticks that hate him and they put those of their ilk in congress.



As someone who lives a rural lifestyle, or as you put it, one of those "hicks in the sticks", I can assure you that your spiteful comments are misplaced.  Quite frankly, name calling does nothing more than lower you to the level of those you claim to despise.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 7, 2015)

I am sorry you took it personal.  It was just a jab at the mid America red states.  Nothing personal, I assure you.  As a long time resident of South Dakota I met and know many who also don't fit the description.  Let's just leave it this way, if the shoe doesn't fit, you shouldn't be upset!


----------



## Josiah (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the link Jackie. A speech by President Obama always lifts my spirits and yes, it inspires me. And what a setting.


----------



## drifter (Mar 7, 2015)

I didn't hear his speech but I expected it would be powerful. I'm glad that it was.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2015)

Just saw a clip of the speech on BBC. Obama is a great man and inspiring speaker.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I am sorry you took it personal.  It was just a jab at the mid America red states.  Nothing personal, I assure you.  As a long time resident of South Dakota I met and know many who also don't fit the description.  Let's just leave it this way, if the shoe doesn't fit, you shouldn't be upset!



But by painting everyone with an opinion different from your own with a broad, spiteful brush only furthers the divide and adds fuel to the hatred on both sides.  Especially in a post about Selma.

Nothing personal is taken, however I have always struggled to understand why anyone on either side of the political aisle, rather than engage in constructive debate, would simply "jab" at anyone else.  The venom and name calling that is spewed forth from both sides is what needs to change-it does no one any good and it's what's broken in our political system.


----------



## BobF (Mar 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Just saw a clip of the speech on BBC. Obama is a great man and inspiring speaker.



Unfortunately, little else than a great speaker.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 8, 2015)

BobF said:


> Unfortunately, little else than a great speaker.



History will reflect the opposite.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> History will reflect the opposite.




That same history is going to show the GOP for what it is also.. They are digging their own grave.


----------



## BobF (Mar 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> That same history is going to show the GOP for what it is also.. They are digging their own grave.



And how is that happening?   By trying to get the country back to operating in the Constitutional way?   By trying to stop the ever increasing debts that will only force the US into long term poverty?   Not a very good comment at all.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 8, 2015)

BobF said:


> And how is that happening?   By trying to get the country back to operating in the Constitutional way?   By trying to stop the ever increasing debts that will only force the US into long term poverty?   Not a very good comment at all.



and by hatin' on just about everyone.... (but old white men)  lol!!  Do you think anything else matters?  If a party alienates minorities, women, hispanics, immigrants, gays, elderly, poor people..who will be left to vote for them? The old white men are dying off.    You can't implement your policies if you can't get elected.  Now.. I'm not talking Red States and midterm primaries..  I'm talking general elections, where everyone is paying attention..  Not very smart..


----------



## BobF (Mar 8, 2015)

Now there is a sample of someone unfair to anyone but her very own kind.   The Republicans are more concerned about the future of this country than most folks seem to be.   They do respect the Constitution, a very important document.   They do want all the handicapped and sick to be taken care of.   They do expect all that can work to do so.   They do want to end this dependence on big government needed to keep us in charge and to take care of us. 

Did you know that until recent years that both the Democrats and Republicans were actually voting pretty much that same on most issues.   Now we have a Democrat party that does not even want to look at and debate Republican issues.   Now we have a Democrat bunch that will post their ideas but not allow the Republicans to touch them or make any changes, no debates allowed.   How is all this better that a few years back?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 8, 2015)

Here's something else to keep you up at night bobby....  Repubicans have to defend 24 Senate seats in 2016..  Most of them in States President Obama won..  Democrats are only defending 10..   They are off to a rip roaring start showing the American voters how well they govern.... NOT...    They can't even agree within their own party let alone with the Democrats.   Anything they try to pass in the next two years will require the help of Democrats to get past the TeaParty crazies in the House... so let's now see how the party of NO gets anything done.. THey are going to have to figure out how to compromise..  not something that comes easy to Republicans.   So far it's been fun to watch.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 8, 2015)

Republicans are so concerned for the elderly, why tear down SS? So concerned for welfare of our seniors, why try to voucher Medicare?  So tell us BobF, what plans have they presented in those two areas to "take care" of those folks? All these hateful self centered big business cuddlers have done is try to steal from those programs and people.


----------



## BobF (Mar 8, 2015)

Well, for once you admit that both parties should work together in Congress.   For the last six years the Democrats have refused to work together in the Congress.    Many things done by ignoring the Congress and just doing thing through a committee or other means.   Don't really expect the hard left Democrat's to start helping anyone but themselves.    The Republicans have been trying to do things but can't as the Democrats won't allow anything like that, yet you call the Republicans the party of NO.    It is more like NOT ALLOWED to help run this country.

Next election could be good for the country as there will be no more Obama ripping off our economy and whomever gets elected will hopefully be much more of a true American than what we have right now.   I know that will bring some sharp comments but that is how I see our current government.    A group of sliders looking to fill their pockets and not concerning about the US future as they put all their poorly laid plans on the debt card.   Debt has gone from $7 trillin 8 years back before the lefties took over and it is now at $18+ trillion.   How many generations will it take to pay all that back to ourselves and get the dollar freed up again?


----------



## BobF (Mar 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Republicans are so concerned for the elderly, why tear down SS? So concerned for welfare of our seniors, why try to voucher Medicare?  So tell us BobF, what plans have they presented in those two areas to "take care" of those folks? All these hateful self centered big business cuddlers have done is try to steal from those programs and people.



How has the Republicans torn down SS as I don't think they have suggested that.   There was a suggestion of giving folks the option of buying their own insurance.    But nothing ever came of that.   It would have been something like Australias way, but with the money problems a few years back, many folks in Australia took a big hit.   I think right now Australia fortunes have returned those losses.   Not sure I would take that path myself.

As for medicare.   I had it better under medicare than I have now under Obama care.    For me it was cheaper and much easier to do.   Now we have lots of paper coming and going.   It is hard to know just what is required and when.   I once had one source for insurance and basic payments and how much.   Now I have 4 different paths for the same four items of care.   Instead of one set of plans I now have four sets of plans.   Cost more and more confusing so where is the gain?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 8, 2015)

BobF said:


> How has the Republicans torn down SS as I don't think they have suggested that.   There was a suggestion of giving folks the option of buying their own insurance.    But nothing ever came of that.   It would have been something like Australias way, but with the money problems a few years back, many folks in Australia took a big hit.   I think right now Australia fortunes have returned those losses.   Not sure I would take that path myself.
> 
> As for medicare.   I had it better under medicare than I have now under Obama care.    For me it was cheaper and much easier to do.   Now we have lots of paper coming and going.   It is hard to know just what is required and when.   I once had one source for insurance and basic payments and how much.   Now I have 4 different paths for the same four items of care.   Instead of one set of plans I now have four sets of plans.   Cost more and more confusing so where is the gain?




So exactly WHY did you give up your Medicare to get an ACA plan?   No one I know has done that..  Medicare is still the same for them as it was before Obamacare.. Part A  Part B, a supplimental policy.. and a part D plan if you want..  Obamacare didn't change a thing.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 8, 2015)

BobF said:


> How has the Republicans torn down SS as I don't think they have suggested that.   There was a suggestion of giving folks the option of buying their own insurance.    But nothing ever came of that.   It would have been something like Australias way, but with the money problems a few years back, many folks in Australia took a big hit.   I think right now Australia fortunes have returned those losses.   Not sure I would take that path myself.
> 
> As for medicare.   I had it better under medicare than I have now under Obama care.    For me it was cheaper and much easier to do.   Now we have lots of paper coming and going.   It is hard to know just what is required and when.   I once had one source for insurance and basic payments and how much.   Now I have 4 different paths for the same four items of care.   Instead of one set of plans I now have four sets of plans.   Cost more and more confusing so where is the gain?



Your boy Bush, the lessor, tried to tie Social Security to a stock option plan.  It was voluntary as originally proposed but the drain on the fund based on those leaving would have potentially broke the fund also he proposed this just months before the stock market took a major drop, had seniors bought into his plan they would have lost their shirts.  Giving Wall Street all those funds to play with would have been a huge gift, as usual,  to the wealthy.  As to Paul (killer) Ryan been able to sell his budget potentially providing vouchers to seniors in lieu of Medicare would have put us in the position of trying to get adequate coverage in a market that is not static but getting more restrictive and costly daily.  I had insurance with my company when I retired, they did the same thing, gave me x dollars per month to buy coverage, the amount barely would have paid premiums then and it had no increase from day one incorporated into it.  Republican lawmakers have it made, they needn't deal as we seniors not getting plush salaries and benefits like they do so they can afford to gift the wealthy knowing it will come back to them many times over.


----------



## BobF (Mar 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Your boy Bush, the lessor, tried to tie Social Security to a stock option plan.  It was voluntary as originally proposed but the drain on the fund based on those leaving would have potentially broke the fund also he proposed this just months before the stock market took a major drop, had seniors bought into his plan they would have lost their shirts.  Giving Wall Street all those funds to play with would have been a huge gift, as usual,  to the wealthy.  As to Paul (killer) Ryan been able to sell his budget potentially providing vouchers to seniors in lieu of Medicare would have put us in the position of trying to get adequate coverage in a market that is not static but getting more restrictive and costly daily.  I had insurance with my company when I retired, they did the same thing, gave me x dollars per month to buy coverage, the amount barely would have paid premiums then and it had no increase from day one incorporated into it.  Republican lawmakers have it made, they needn't deal as we seniors not getting plush salaries and benefits like they do so they can afford to gift the wealthy knowing it will come back to them many times over.



You paint the worst case position.   If it had passed it would not get all the folks doing so.    I posted above that I would probably not do so.   Worst case is part of the discussions and evidently enough not so nice stuff was brought up.   Was the idea debated and voted on or was there just enough ugly stuff talked of that ended the idea?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 8, 2015)

BobF said:


> You paint the worst case position.   If it had passed it would not get all the folks doing so.    I posted above that I would probably not do so.   Worst case is part of the discussions and evidently enough not so nice stuff was brought up.   Was the idea debated and voted on or was there just enough ugly stuff talked of that ended the idea?



When it comes to the limited future of our elderly, myself included at 78, worst case scenario is exactly what should be the major concern. I painted a realistic view of the future had either of those two things happened.  Bob you need to turn off faux news and get a better vantage point for the way it is for millions of Americans who have been stolen from in favor of the wealthy to the point that the entire world can see our middle class disappear.  America the land of "I've got mine, screw you"!!! Wealthy and poor, no middle anymore.  Wake up for chrissake.


----------



## BobF (Mar 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So exactly WHY did you give up your Medicare to get an ACA plan?   No one I know has done that..  Medicare is still the same for them as it was before Obamacare.. Part A  Part B, a supplimental policy.. and a part D plan if you want..  Obamacare didn't change a thing.



We, the wife and I, did exactly as we were told when Obama care got started.   Our employer had decided not to get caught up in the high cost Obama care mess.   So we were told to call a number on a certain day at a certain time to talk to a representative about our situation.   So we called in, introduced ourselves, he found us in his records and we got presented with a number of options available to us.    And that is what we have now.

Medicare does not cover all our concerns so we have added eye care and dental care and pharmacy coverage.

Eye care not by Medicare.    Dental care not by Medicare.    Pharmacy care is much more generous that Medicare.

We both have had cancers, I have had two, one was a brain tumor the size of my clenched fist.   Discovered in Colorado, surgical treatment in New Mexico, and radiation follow up in Phoenix Arizona.    All supported by my employers coverage.    Similar to what my wife has had to endure over several years.   Yes we do have our Medicare cards but wanted to make sure we had access to all medical care and not just tied into Medicare limits.

I guess I am spoiled as we liked the open market and few limits on our care, so we optioned to have the same coverages as before.    So we end up with same coverages but higher costs.   I also had VA coverage but that was always somewhere else from where I lived.   I would make one appointment per year to keep my activity on record.   But now, four years later, I have not been to the VA doctors once.   Much too complicated for me.  Our nearest doctor was over an hour away over the mountains.   Arrive on time and likely still wait an hour.   If any hospital care needed it was about 5 hours away to another state. 

  I am happy with my coverage  but would rather have ended up paying less.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 8, 2015)

Bottom line.. Corporate America has been itching to get it's hands on the SS fund and on Medicare..  Republicans have been trying to make that possible.  Wall Street wants to gamble with our retirement and skim a whole lot off the top for themselves.  If the gamble goes wrong.. guess who will be holding the bag?  Not Wall Street, but Seniors...   The Insurance industry would LOVE to have grandma coming in with a voucher to attempt to purchase insurance..  Sorry Mrs Jones..  Your insurance will cost your $12,000 a year... Your voucher is only for $6000.   Please make your $6000 check out to Blue Cross..   

I feel really sorry for you Bob.. that you are so blinded by Partisanship that you would happily sell yourself and all other Seniors down the tube to bankruptcy.. What happened to you to make you want that to happen?  Such is the mystery of Right Wing Propaganda.


----------



## BobF (Mar 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> When it comes to the limited future of our elderly, myself included at 78, worst case scenario is exactly what should be the major concern. I painted a realistic view of the future had either of those two things happened.  Bob you need to turn off faux news and get a better vantage point for the way it is for millions of Americans who have been stolen from in favor of the wealthy to the point that the entire world can see our middle class disappear.  America the land of "I've got mine, screw you"!!! Wealthy and poor, no middle anymore.  Wake up for chrissake.



First thing here is that I feel that faux news comes mostly from the current government.   This entire medical system of Obama's should have been duly debated in the Congress and properly voted on.   None of this program was known at the voting time and had never been discussed and voted on either.   It is a shove down your throat program.   I am hoping that after Obama is gone the new government will allow time for fixing and restarting with both sides working together for a change.   Soon, this spring, the Superior Court may add incentive to open the Obama care for fixing to make it legal.   I hope so.

Why has our middle class disappeared?   I certainly don't know but I am certain it is not because of either party.   Republicans and Democrats are less than 30% each and independents are more than 40%.   None of those groups equal to a controlling number.   As our foreign neighbors wake up and become manufacturers, like China and a number of other countries, they produce much cheaper than the US can and we love to buy cheaper items.   So there goes our middle class folks that once had good paying jobs in the US.   Now with our current government, we make it so much more comfortable for the unemployed to continue to sit and do nothing but collect unemployment checks and then hope for handouts when the unemployment checks end.   Bill Clinton had done a good job about that situation as he stopped lots of career collectors from getting any more government checks for sitting around doing nothing.   I understand that now those check points and encouragement to work at something have been ignored.   Shame it is.

We are hearing of lower unemployment numbers these days.   Problem is many of those that got unemployed years back have just given up.   No longer posting interest in finding a job.   So their name get set aside and are no longer counted.


----------



## BobF (Mar 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Bottom line.. Corporate America has been itching to get it's hands on the SS fund and on Medicare..  Republicans have been trying to make that possible.  Wall Street wants to gamble with our retirement and skim a whole lot off the top for themselves.  If the gamble goes wrong.. guess who will be holding the bag?  Not Wall Street, but Seniors...   The Insurance industry would LOVE to have grandma coming in with a voucher to attempt to purchase insurance..  Sorry Mrs Jones..  Your insurance will cost your $12,000 a year... Your voucher is only for $6000.   Please make your $6000 check out to Blue Cross..
> 
> I feel really sorry for you Bob.. that you are so blinded by Partisanship that you would happily sell yourself and all other Seniors down the tube to bankruptcy.. What happened to you to make you want that to happen?  Such is the mystery of Right Wing Propaganda.



Me stuck on partisanship.    Better look into the mirror and see someone worse.   You can't even read.   I said I would not want to go that rout at all.   So far, the current government has not allowed the full Congress to sit down and let them discuss what is needed for the people of the US.   It has all be shoveled out with no Congressional debates in the peoples behalf.

I have also noted that I do vote across the party lines depending on the persons running.   I guess you just can't read much at all.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 8, 2015)

I give up.  No amount of logic can break through to you.  This is my stop, I'm getting off this merry go round.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I give up.  No amount of logic can break through to you.  This is my stop, I'm getting off this merry go round.



My feelings as well...  No point in trying... Bob... you will be talking to yourself in this thread from here on out.


----------



## BobF (Mar 8, 2015)

Jim, you are just an impatient kid.    I am about to become 82.     Better sit down and listen to the logic of ages.


----------



## BobF (Mar 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> My feelings as well...  No point in trying... Bob... you will be talking to yourself in this thread from here on out.


 
Good, then I won't have to listen to all this far left crap I keep hearing.   There is far more to hear that makes real sense.   I don't like Republican loaded nonsense either.   Best if we could just go without parties in our elections.   Make the people get to know those running and stop marking the ballots with R or D or whatever.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 8, 2015)

BobF said:


> Jim, you are just an impatient kid.    I am about to become 82.     Better sit down and listen to the logic of ages.



Three years difference does not give you any "wisdom of age"advantage.  Anyhow whatever...adios!


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 8, 2015)

All right you two, go to you room.s


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 8, 2015)

Stop it!!    I'm just to darn delicate to be reading this...


----------



## Glinda (Mar 8, 2015)

A brilliant speech eloquently delivered by the greatest president in my lifetime.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 8, 2015)

We need to be thankful for people of conscience, and their efforts to nudge society towards good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> I have always struggled to understand why anyone on either side of the political aisle, rather than engage in constructive debate, would simply "jab" at anyone else.  The venom and name calling that is spewed forth from both sides is what needs to change-it does no one any good and it's what's broken in our political system.



I agree it would be nice if people could discuss politics without the name calling and jabs, I try not to do it myself, but it's easy for me because I'm not that passionate when discussing politics, I just give my opinion and try to give a reason for it, and go from there.  I hear this from both sides of the aisle, on political talk shows by hosts and callers, on news programs, in the past in the workplace, and even by politicians themselves. Don't think that will ever change.



AZ Jim said:


> Republicans are so concerned for the elderly, why tear down SS? So concerned for welfare of our seniors, why try to voucher Medicare?



I agree, after hearing what Romney, Ryan and some others have planned for senior "entitlements", any senior who is middle class or poorer will be voting against their best interests to vote for republicans these days.  The talk of cutting social security and medicare vouchers makes those Independents like myself lean more left to be sure.  Many of us have worked hard all our lives and paid all our taxes.  We have never been on welfare or collected food stamps, tearing down our SS and Medicare is a big slap in the face, IMO.



BobF said:


> Medicare does not cover all our concerns so we have added eye care and dental care and pharmacy coverage.
> Eye care not by Medicare.    Dental care not by Medicare.    Pharmacy care is much more generous that Medicare.
> 
> We both have had cancers, I have had two, one was a brain tumor the size of my clenched fist.   Discovered in Colorado, surgical treatment in New Mexico, and radiation follow up in Phoenix Arizona.    All supported by my employers coverage.    Similar to what my wife has had to endure over several years.   Yes we do have our Medicare cards but wanted to make sure we had access to all medical care and not just tied into Medicare limits.



Bob, first I'd like to say that I'm very glad to hear that you and your wife were able to overcome your cancers, and I wish the best for the both of you in the future.  

My husband will be eligible for Medicare next year, and a couple of years for me.  I assumed that Medicare would be enough, and the ACA could be out of the picture then.  Right now we're both under a plan available through Obamacare, and we're very happy with the ACA, as with many others, it's saved us a lot of money.  I imagine those with pre-existing conditions are especially glad that Obamacare was put into action.


----------



## BobF (Mar 9, 2015)

SeaBreeze, thanks for your concerns.

A concern of many forgotten in their tirades was that those changes were never to take away from anyone over a certain age.   I don't remember that age, nor was it to be a mandatory thing either.   Personal choice to change over and not sure if there  was to be a way back if you changed your mind.    Too many of the objectors either do not know the ways of the proposals or don't care.   Something that has been proposed publicly, but not debated or voted on, is just discussion and not a true act as some claim.    Maybe it was voted on and if voted down it is still not an act.   More like children arguing about something quite incidental.   For my thinking it is a far over played something and no longer an act of current activity at all.   Our current government, of both sides, is way out of line and hopefully our next election will help undo lots of these problems, no matter which side ends up in charge.   I do tend to consider and vote for whom I consider best, of either side, so I don't really fit the idea of one side or the other.   But I do definitely lean more to the right than the left.    

Again, thanks for your concern.


----------

